# Audiogon's Wake Up Your Ears Sampler $4.98



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

it's cheap... 

https://www.hdtracks.com/index.php?file=catalogdetail&valbum_code=090368080165


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Yes & Its Hi-Rez................

24 bit burn to Dvd - Sounds awesome in the Acura !!!


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

xxx_busa said:


> Yes & Its Hi-Rez................
> 
> 24 bit burn to Dvd - Sounds awesome in the Acura !!!



:thumbsup:

hey Busa if you need more 24/88 or 24/192K stuff let me know I have a **** ton..


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't suppose you would be willing to share?


----------

